# CTTC foothill chapter meeting friday the 23



## dmmj (Sep 22, 2011)

The foothill chapter of the CTTC ( California Turtle and Tortoise club) Is having a meeting tomorrow on friday the 23. We have a monthly meeting every fourth friday of the month, come and meet fellow tortoise and turtle lovers, ask questions, find out about our no fee adoptions of many different species. Meeting starts at 7:30 and we usually have topics to discuss, but at the moment nothing is planned, so come on down and join the fun.

Any questions feel free to ask, and have a great day.


----------

